# best way to clean a tank



## mel&ned (Jul 26, 2005)

is it best to take the fish out and thoroughly clean the tank once a week or just take half the water out and replace half each week
i don't want to traumatise the little guy but nor do i want the tank to be grotty
tia
mel


----------



## mel&ned (Jul 26, 2005)

ps its 10 litres (about 2.5 gallons i think) and is about 1/2-2/3 filled with water (don't want him to jump out).
it has pebbles, an ugly sunken ship and a fake material plant (i just bought the bowl as it was from the shop)
cheers
mel


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Well, I just do a 100% water change on both of my tanks. But I heard it's a lot less stressfull, and easier if you do 30-50% water changes.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I do like 5% for everyday and 100% every two weeks.


----------



## mel&ned (Jul 26, 2005)

thanks guys
cheers
mel


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i suck up the left over food after every time i feed them and doing 100% water change 2 to 3 times a week. mine is a 1 gallon jar with no decoration.


----------



## MarkMI (Aug 1, 2005)

I have a 1 gallon top fin tank, no light, or filter. I change 100% every week. He seems ok. I have two small plastic green plants, one with long blades, and one with medium twisty blades. he really likes the long grassy one, so I try to make sure its close to where he likes to sit. So when I stick him back in, he can feel safe. At least, thats how I see it...


----------



## mel&ned (Jul 26, 2005)

do you just pop him in a cup or something while you do the change?


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

that is what i do. i kept the cup from the petstore and he goes in it for the hour or two that i clean the tank and get him acclimated back in. when you got him did you ease him into the water by putting the cup into the water for half an hour, then putting a little bit of your water in his cup every half hour? i read at bettatalk.com that is the best way to do it. i put some of his water and him into his cup when i change the tank water and then i ease him back in the same way when it is done. then i fish him out of the cup with a net and plop him back into the tank because i dont want any of the old water getting back in. but i dont know if that is necessary since i pour out a little water out of the cup into my sink right before i add some of the new water to it so by the time i transfer him back, i should have all clean water. but i dont know how many times of doing that takes to have all clean stuff inthere so i jsut fish him out and plop him in his tank


----------

